
San Jose Mercury News - Microsoft CEO meets with Stanford students - far33d
http://origin.mercurynews.com/breakingnews/ci_5445449
======
far33d
Ballmer is amazing. He's a constant trash talker. I'm not sure what he's
trying to accomplish other than get a few laughs.

